# Lease rates?



## gphin305 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Is this a good lease deal?*

Trying to make a decision.....buyout my 2015 Passat SE lease or turn in on new 2018 Tiguan SE with roof and FLP. Nothing down on new lease.... $359/month for 36 months.....10k per year......and they are paying my final Passat payment of $325 This doesn't sound too bad except for the residual value of what seems to be a high $18649 on the Tiguan. I like having the option of buying the car but that payment of $18.6 plus my payments of $12,924 over the 36 months = $31,573 which seems way too high for a car with a cap cost/selling price of $27,300. Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

what is FLP?

i personally do not like having a lease, in the long run you just never get out ahead of any deal made. i like to think that purchasing the car, if i am needing cash in a hurry, i can sell what i own. a lease you cannot do that.

but seeing your numbers, i would argue for them to match your current payments. that should bring you down under 30k all said and done.
but i will admit, most other users in this forum have/are purchasing their SE's for close to 25k...so this deal sounds good to me because in my area SE Tigs are going for 29-31k (depending on options), but others may say that is too high.


----------



## gphin305 (Jul 13, 2007)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> what is FLP?
> 
> i personally do not like having a lease, in the long run you just never get out ahead of any deal made. i like to think that purchasing the car, if i am needing cash in a hurry, i can sell what i own. a lease you cannot do that.
> 
> ...


I always lease a car first. If it's dependable with no problems, I'll buy it after three years (pay cash).....keep for another 2-3 years then sell and use cash to help with new car payments. Really doesn't seem to cost more doing it that way and I prevent not getting stuck with a problem car. FLP is the fog light package. It's the W9E option, one of the two not-orderable factory installed packages.....$150 retail extra. The big thing with this particular lease offer is the high residual value. With a new model like this, they are just guessing at actual value after three years.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

gphin305 said:


> I always lease a car first. If it's dependable with no problems, I'll buy it after three years (pay cash).....keep for another 2-3 years then sell and use cash to help with new car payments. Really doesn't seem to cost more doing it that way and I prevent not getting stuck with a problem car. FLP is the fog light package. It's the W9E option, one of the two not-orderable factory installed packages.....$150 retail extra. The big thing with this particular lease offer is the high residual value. With a new model like this, they are just guessing at actual value after three years.


makes sense in my mind, then again you are absolutely correct with them just guessing at the residual value. i do not know much about leases, but wouldnt the residual value automatically adjust with the market? or once its signed, its locked in for the term of lease?

i also forgot about the fog light package and that being on the early models of Tigs. i was lucky enough to get that feature added in for no additional cost.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> makes sense in my mind, then again you are absolutely correct with them just guessing at the residual value. i do not know much about leases, but wouldnt the residual value automatically adjust with the market? or once its signed, its locked in for the term of lease?


It's locked. So if market value ends up being higher than residual at the end of lease you can sell it to Carmax and actually cash out some "equity". If market value is less you just turn it in. So that aspect of leasing anyway is a plus for you either way.

Puirchase price for our SEL 4 motion was $32k. Residual after 3 years is set at $21,827.10.


----------



## gphin305 (Jul 13, 2007)

socialD said:


> It's locked. So if market value ends up being higher than residual at the end of lease you can actually sell it to Carmax and actually cash out some "equity". If market value is less you just turn it in. So that aspect of leasing anyway is a plus for you either way.
> 
> Puirchase price for our SEL 4 motion was $32k. Residual after 3 years is set at $21,827.10.


Can you share what the list on your SEL was? I forgot to add the one I'm considering is also 4Motion. Think the sticker is $30,528.
Sounds like your residual is about the same


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

gphin305 said:


> Can you share what the list on your SEL was? I forgot to add the one I'm considering is also 4Motion. Think the sticker is $30,528.
> Sounds like your residual is about the same


Ready for this insanity?











$35,205 MSRP but $42,200 with markup. Who would pay that?


----------



## Dz1029 (Mar 6, 2018)

gphin305 said:


> Trying to make a decision.....buyout my 2015 Passat SE lease or turn in on new 2018 Tiguan SE with roof and FLP. Nothing down on new lease.... $359/month for 36 months.....10k per year......and they are paying my final Passat payment of $325 This doesn't sound too bad except for the residual value of what seems to be a high $18649 on the Tiguan. I like having the option of buying the car but that payment of $18.6 plus my payments of $12,924 over the 36 months = $31,573 which seems way too high for a car with a cap cost/selling price of $27,300. Appreciate your thoughts.


Too much money . I traded in my 2015 gli with one remaining payment $300.07. $700 out of Pocket total $319 month Tiguan se . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gphin305 (Jul 13, 2007)

Dz1029 said:


> Too much money . I traded in my 2015 gli with one remaining payment $300.07. $700 out of Pocket total $319 month Tiguan se .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply. I now have a bottomline quote of $349 with zero DP. This one is a 4motion, with sunroof, and foglights. What was your list price and residual value?


----------



## Got-Boost? (May 11, 2016)

socialD said:


> Ready for this insanity?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF???? :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


It's a freaking VW Tiguan,....I hope you walked out LAUGHING your butt off at them! No one with half a clue would EVER pay a markup on a VW.. :screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy: 

They should be selling it for INVOICE at the MOST! Especially, when I've found many dealers willing to go BELOW invoice into dealer hold-back just to move them.

Keep shopping, that dealer sounds like a bunch of idiots..


P.S....NEVER lease a vehicle! Unless a business is writing it off, it doesn't make any sense in the long term.


----------



## gphin305 (Jul 13, 2007)

Got-Boost? said:


> WTF???? :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> 
> It's a freaking VW Tiguan,....I hope you walked out LAUGHING your butt off at them! No one with half a clue would EVER pay a markup on a VW.. :screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:
> ...


*[/I]*[/B]

Appreciate the reply but your advice about leasing is somewhat old school and out of date. Times have changed. The average price of a light vehicle is now over $36k. The average loan is now 67 months....crazy. It's not easy to afford a $7-800/month car payment. There are many advantages to leasing now. including not being stuck for 4-5-6 years with a car that turns out to be prone to problems or no longer fits your lifestyle. Read the attached report from Edmunds. Leasing today DOES make sense for many car buyers.

https://static.ed.edmunds-media.com...stry-center/analysis/h1-2016-lease-report.pdf


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

gphin305 said:


> Leasing today DOES make sense for many car buyers.


Leasing makes no sense for car "buyers". However, it does make sense for people who want to drive a car that they really can't afford to buy.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## blackfunk (Jul 11, 2012)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Leasing makes no sense for car "buyers". However, it does make sense for people who want to drive a car that they really can't afford to buy.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


This is a rather simplistic view but if you're going to keep your car for less than 5yrs leasing is a great idea. More than 7 yrs purchasing might be best and anything in between is really up in the air. Just gotta remind folks that leasing is simply paying the depreciated amount on a car. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Got-Boost? said:


> WTF???? :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> It's a freaking VW Tiguan,....I hope you walked out LAUGHING your butt off at them! No one with half a clue would EVER pay a markup on a VW.. :screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:
> 
> ...


I negotiated them down to $32k. But it's a common thing around here in the Portland area. Even Kias have such markups.



JSWTDI09 said:


> Leasing makes no sense for car "buyers". However, it does make sense for people who want to drive a car that they really can't afford to buy.


I could easily afford the purchase even at that $42k price. Chose to lease because it's a first model year VW(zero plans to keep it long term) and since I work from home in software development put very little miles on a car. After 3 years will probably only have 15k on it. So market value likely higher than residual so I could potentially cash out some equity at the end. And basically I've just accepted that I like new cars enough to get on the lease treadmill. Have always purchased until now, but was getting into a new one after 2-3 years.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

In January 2017, I leased a 2017 Jetta SE (sticker price just over $21k) for $200 a month without a penny down, 15k miles per year. The Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line I'd like stickers at a little less than double that ($40,485). Am I crazy to assume I could negotiate a similar lease (3 year, 15k/year, zero out of pocket) for about double the monthly rate (so $400-450)? Or does this simple math not compute?


----------



## Masterchief1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

All depends on the knowledge you have and capabilities of negotiating. I purchased a tiguan for 24,500 and sticker price was 32,xxx. If you have good credit, you can definitely drive away with 0% down. The best thing to do is always walk away if "their best" deal is not in your favor. I keep telling people that you gotta go in there and sign for what you want, not what they want to sell you lol. Good luck! There's a ton of info online nowadays. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

RedHotFuzz said:


> In January 2017, I leased a 2017 Jetta SE (sticker price just over $21k) for $200 a month without a penny down, 15k miles per year. The Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line I'd like stickers at a little less than double that ($40,485). Am I crazy to assume I could negotiate a similar lease (3 year, 15k/year, zero out of pocket) for about double the monthly rate (so $400-450)? Or does this simple math not compute?


Have you tired running the numbers on Volkswagen’s website? Get an idea of what the numbers would be and remember you can always negotiate with them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

blitz869 said:


> Have you tired running the numbers on Volkswagen’s website? Get an idea of what the numbers would be and remember you can always negotiate with them.


I find lease calculators on manufacturer websites useless. They'll never post numbers you could achieve with some shrewd negotiating.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Masterchief1804 said:


> All depends on the knowledge you have and capabilities of negotiating. I purchased a tiguan for 24,500 and sticker price was 32,xxx. If you have good credit, you can definitely drive away with 0% down. The best thing to do is always walk away if "their best" deal is not in your favor. I keep telling people that you gotta go in there and sign for what you want, not what they want to sell you lol. Good luck! There's a ton of info online nowadays.


Yeah, another dealer had quoted me $350 (!!!) a month for the exact same lease. LOL, sorry buddy, I'm not stupid.

I never put a penny down on a lease. Typically I lease with the intent to buy at lease-end, using the lease period as an extended "test drive." Turned out to be a smart idea with my 2016 Durango R/T, which started to crap the bed at 41k miles, just out of warranty. I have a month left on that lease and then it's sayonara forever to Chrysler products (my first and my last).


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

RedHotFuzz said:


> I find lease calculators on manufacturer websites useless. They'll never post numbers you could achieve with some shrewd negotiating.


Agreed... but if the website gives you an idea of where the dealer will most likely start. Everything else is up to you after that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

blitz869 said:


> Agreed... but if the website gives you an idea of where the dealer will most likely start. Everything else is up to you after that.


I know where the dealer will most likely start: at "Insulting to My Intelligence," then work his way down to "Ridiculous." Leasing is a dangerous game for consumers and a potential jackpot for the dealer.

A friend of my nephew managed sales at a VW dealership about an hour away from me. He hooked me up with my '17 Jetta lease. I thought I was set for life for all my future VWs. Then he left for another job.


----------



## Masterchief1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

RedHotFuzz said:


> I know where the dealer will most likely start: at "Insulting to My Intelligence," then work his way down to "Ridiculous." Leasing is a dangerous game for consumers and a potential jackpot for the dealer.
> 
> A friend of my nephew managed sales at a VW dealership about an hour away from me. He hooked me up with my '17 Jetta lease. I thought I was set for life for all my future VWs. Then he left for another job.


Yeah leasing is a good option only if you don't drive much or have a business. 

$350 sounds like a rip off lol, glad you knew at the time. Payment on the tiggy is 395 purchased. A lease should be around 200 to 250 max.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Masterchief1804 said:


> Payment on the tiggy is 395 purchased.


Purchase payment on a $40k SEL-P R-Line won't be in the same galaxy as $395 without a boatload of cash up front or it's a 10-year loan.


----------



## Masterchief1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Purchase payment on a $40k SEL-P R-Line won't be in the same galaxy as $395 without a boatload of cash up front or it's a 10-year loan.


Well you're right, mine is an SE.
What's the msrp you're looking at?
If i'm correct, not including accessories, the car is around 38500?
You can probably negotiate it to around 33k. You can go below invoice price, always.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Masterchief1804 said:


> Well you're right, mine is an SE.
> What's the msrp you're looking at?
> If i'm correct, not including accessories, the car is around 38500?


$40,485 total MSRP. R-Line SEL-P with the 3rd row seat option ($595), including destination charge ($995).

It appears residual value would be around 55% of MSRP at 15k miles/year. So residual value is about $22k. Let's say I managed to get $5k off sticker, add acquisition fees, I'm around $36k. Minus the residual value would be a total cap cost of around $14k.

My cap cost on my Jetta SE was about $7k, so again, common sense math says I should be able to get an SEL-P R-Line lease for close to $400/month with nothing out of pocket. *Should...*


----------



## m1ch3l1n (Dec 23, 2008)

I paid $350 (lease) 2019 Tiguan S. 
36months, 10k, $0 cash up front.
I'm happy because I left my 2016 accord sport(lease) with 12months remaining. (tired of cvt)


----------



## Dataready (Nov 1, 2018)

*SEL Premium R Line*

If the MSRP is 40485 and you managed 5K off of that. I figured, 450 Fee ( BMV 200 and Documentation fee 250). Plus first month down (about 950.00 drive off total) at 0.0013 money factor and 36 month lease with 15K a year you should be at around $ 480.00+ a month or so, assuming your local tax is at 7% and you cap the sales tax.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Dataready said:


> If the MSRP is 40485 and you managed 5K off of that. I figured, 450 Fee ( BMV 200 and Documentation fee 250). Plus first month down (about 950.00 drive off total) at 0.0013 money factor and 36 month lease with 15K a year you should be at around $ 480.00+ a month or so, assuming your local tax is at 7% and you cap the sales tax.


Right. Dealership quoted me $587 a month at $37.5k MSRP, so they didn’t even get the model/spec right. Ugh. Let the games begin.

It’s too bad leasing gives them a way to play with the numbers. If you outright purchase a $40k car, you know your monthly payments will be ***exactly*** 2x that of a $20k car, all financing factors being equal. Then you talk about leasing and things go off the rails.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

It's a bit more complex and worth doing your homework. But in the end you're still just negotiating the purchase price and interest rate(money factor) just like if it was a financed purchase.


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Lease Rates*



RedHotFuzz said:


> In January 2017, I leased a 2017 Jetta SE (sticker price just over $21k) for $200 a month without a penny down, 15k miles per year. The Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line I'd like stickers at a little less than double that ($40,485). Am I crazy to assume I could negotiate a similar lease (3 year, 15k/year, zero out of pocket) for about double the monthly rate (so $400-450)? Or does this simple math not compute?




If you are looking at a 2019 then good luck with getting that payment. At least in the pnw the mf sucks right now you are looking at 0.00227 plus right now a 39 month lease makes more sense then a 36. But again varies what region you live in


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Liza5783 said:


> right now a 39 month lease makes more sense then a 36. But again varies what region you live in


Why is that exactly? And why do 39-month leases even exist? I’ve always done 36-month to coincide with the vehicle warranty, but I suppose with the new VWs I don’t have to worry about that.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

*Lease rates are insane right now *

.00227 money factor (5.5%) on a SEL-P 4Motion for 36 months. Ugh. Is anyone seeing any better rates?

Guess I'll be driving my Durango until the 2020 Tiguan with the hopes lease rates become sensible by then. I expect with slowing/falling auto sales that will be the case.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

With interest rates on the rise, leasing will be more expensive across all manufacturers in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

It looks like it’s mostly a Tiguan thing with VW. Passat and Jetta lease rates are reasonable (Passat rates are downright cheap). 

Mazda’s rate on the CX-9 is about a third that of VW’s rate on the Tiguan. But Honda and Toyota’s rates on the Pilot and Highlander are high. Of course Honda and Toyota have never had to incentivize buyers to get into Pilots and Highlanders, but I didn’t think any VW model had achieved that level of market demand.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Tiguan


Merged with your existing lease topic


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Why is that exactly? And why do 39-month leases even exist? I’ve always done 36-month to coincide with the vehicle warranty, but I suppose with the new VWs I don’t have to worry about that.


The lease term (at least the one that produces the lowest monthly payment, all else being equal) is an actuarial function derived from the depreciation curve for the model. At some point in time the curve will take the most severe downward turn, and the lease term will end the month before that drop in value appears. The higher the resale (residual value), the lower the customer's monthly payment. That's a bit of a simplification, but explains why some manufacturers have wacky leases - 10 years ago most Lexus cars had a 27 month lease advertised, because the 36 month lease was 50% higher.

An example of this depreciation factor: A couple of years ago I had a customer who ordered a car and had to wait 4 months for it. He had a leased Infiniti that had a $29,000 buyout at lease end. He extended his lease with Nissan for the 4 months, and for some reason thought that he may have equity :screwy: if he bought it because it was "such a nice car - $62k MSRP" so he inquired about trading in in and using the equity on the new car. I called 4 Infiniti dealers and every one told me that it was worth $18,000 , that they didn't want it, and to tell the customer to turn it in at the Nissan dealer down the street from our store.

A big factor between the Tiguan leases and Jetta/Passat programs is the unseen dealer cash. Earlier this year (when I worked at a dealership) the Passat had $4500 lease cash and $6000 for financing with an outside lender. At the same time the purchase cash on a Tiguan SE was $900/$1200 for a lease. There was $500 across the board on an SEL Tiguan.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

go here and play around with the calculator, surf the posts and see if anyone in recent history posts up what they got.. 


FYI, those 5k and 7k off deals are on purchases, usually require using Volkswagen credit (although if you have a good dealership like I did, they will let you use lender of your choice) but they do not (rarely) apply to leases. I think I was $38,900 out the door on 2018 SEL P RLINE 7 Pass lease. Cant recall LEV%, your MF will depend on your score and also how badly the dealer wants to sell you the car for the margin they will make. Hopefully you can come to an agreeable middle ground


----------



## Dataready (Nov 1, 2018)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Right. Dealership quoted me $587 a month at $37.5k MSRP, so they didn’t even get the model/spec right. Ugh. Let the games begin.
> 
> It’s too bad leasing gives them a way to play with the numbers. If you outright purchase a $40k car, you know your monthly payments will be ***exactly*** 2x that of a $20k car, all financing factors being equal. Then you talk about leasing and things go off the rails.




The dealer is correct (as much as I hate to say it). I have figured for you 480.00 a month if your negotiated price was 35.450. But if it is 37.5K, the dealer is adding about 2050 dollars more. If you take only 
that amount ($ 2050.00) and divide it by 36 month that will add $ 57.00 to your monthly payment before even adding any money factor (interest) or any tax. So Figure 480+57=537 a month.


----------



## jwvetere (May 12, 2019)

RedHotFuzz said:


> In January 2017, I leased a 2017 Jetta SE (sticker price just over $21k) for $200 a month without a penny down, 15k miles per year. The Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line I'd like stickers at a little less than double that ($40,485). Am I crazy to assume I could negotiate a similar lease (3 year, 15k/year, zero out of pocket) for about double the monthly rate (so $400-450)? Or does this simple math not compute?


Hi Guys - First post on the forum! Greetings! New VW owner here. Past cars have been 2013 BMW 535i and 2016 435i. Well, I've moved out of FL since then - into a state with poorer roads, denser traffic, and... property (read: vehicle) taxes...! So I decided to not renew my BMW enthusiasm, and switched to VW last month. Leased a 2019 MQB Tiguan - SEL-P w/ 4Motion (sticker $38,575) (included $385 in accessories). I leased for 39 months for $390/month w/ $1000 down. The down-payment included first-month's payment, so net net net, you could say $610 down + 39 payments @ $390.00. I think that's a pretty good deal.

*EDIT*: I forgot to mention: 10,000mi/yr lease

What do you guys think?

I have a rule of thumb for leasing - $100/mo per $10,000 sticker cost @ $0 down. That's a best case scenario, in my experience. And has now been pretty close to proven by myself with my past two BMW's and this new Tiguan. Proved to be true in this case, but with the $610 down. I got pretty close to that with my BMW's, too (I think I might have put $400 or $500 down.)

I had actually ordered the 2019 BMW X5 earlier in 2019 (sticker $61k) - but I came to my senses and decided to cancel it, due to the reasons listed above. Also, when I lived in FL, I drove A LOT - and I just don't drive as much up here. So having the super luxury car just wasn't as necessary, as I don't spend that much time in the car anymore. I did want an SUV-type car that could do better during the few days a year we get snow up here; the roads to tend to get pretty icy up here, since temps tend to hoover right around freezing.

Hope this helps! Would love to hear the other rates that you guys paid, or expect to pay. Let's share some negotiation tips on here, too!


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

jwvetere said:


> Hi Guys - First post on the forum! Greetings! New VW owner here. Past cars have been 2013 BMW 535i and 2016 435i. Well, I've moved out of FL since then - into a state with poorer roads, denser traffic, and... property (read: vehicle) taxes...! So I decided to not renew my BMW enthusiasm, and switched to VW last month. Leased a 2019 MQB Tiguan - SEL-P w/ 4Motion (sticker $38,575) (included $385 in accessories). I leased for 39 months for $390/month w/ $1000 down. The down-payment included first-month's payment, so net net net, you could say $610 down + 39 payments @ $390.00. I think that's a pretty good deal.
> 
> What do you guys think?


That's *FAR* better than what I was able to negotiate with any dealer within 500 miles of me. I ended up buying out my 2016 Durango R/T at lease-end because I couldn't get the Tiguan at an acceptable (to me) lease rate. Had anyone offered me the deal you got, I would have jumped on it. Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jwvetere said:


> Hi Guys - First post on the forum! Greetings! New VW owner here. Past cars have been 2013 BMW 535i and 2016 435i. Well, I've moved out of FL since then - into a state with poorer roads, denser traffic, and... property (read: vehicle) taxes...! So I decided to not renew my BMW enthusiasm, and switched to VW last month. Leased a 2019 MQB Tiguan - SEL-P w/ 4Motion (sticker $38,575) (included $385 in accessories). I leased for 39 months for $390/month w/ $1000 down. The down-payment included first-month's payment, so net net net, you could say $610 down + 39 payments @ $390.00. I think that's a pretty good deal.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...



I hear you. I am really in the mood for a new X7- but in my city, you pay up-front sales tax, monthly escrow lease tax, and yearly ownership tax based on 85% of the "reported" (always wrong) MSRP. It's getting very expensive to lease a car here, and just because you can afford it, doesn't mean it makes sense.

Oh and that "ownership tax" pays for the buses that the drivers never take, among other social programs that the cheap used car purchasers never get hooked for. A very classist city to say the least.


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

You never do know with leasing. I got my Tiguan S w/DA for a pretty good lease deal. Put nothing down and even with tax, was under 1%/mo. Interestingly, to go SE which stickers for $1,950 more than the $25,740 MSRP of our Tig, the dealer wanted $75 more a month. Between residual, lease incentives, etc, it’s hard to predict which trims lease out the best. For a non-VW example, in March, the TLX V6 actually leased for the exact same price as the base TLX. Insane that anyone would go base TLX under that circumstance.


----------



## jwvetere (May 12, 2019)

RedHotFuzz said:


> That's *FAR* better than what I was able to negotiate with any dealer within 500 miles of me. I ended up buying out my 2016 Durango R/T at lease-end because I couldn't get the Tiguan at an acceptable (to me) lease rate. Had anyone offered me the deal you got, I would have jumped on it. Good job. :thumbup:


That deal certainly wasn't _offered_ to me - I had to work for it! I think they started at $500/mo, I started at $330/mo; back/forth, back/forth... Landed at the deal above. Take a look at the "rule of thumb" in my post - and use that in your next deal. Best of luck! Reply or DM anytime if you want any more tips! We gotta team up and take on the dealerships together! We'll never have an advantage, but we can go in smarter and stronger than before. And I'm certainly no pro - Looking for tips from others, too! Thanks guys!

(PS - As new to this forum, I love the community, tips, stories, and advice so far. Great group of car folks that I'm happy to have found! Thanks!)


----------



## jwvetere (May 12, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Oh and that "ownership tax" pays for the buses that the drivers never take, among other social programs that the cheap used car purchasers never get hooked for. A very classist city to say the least.


Don't get me started on politics of property and use taxes. This isn't a political forum - I'll get myself kicked off in about 23 seconds. DM me if you want to go there together... =P


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

jwvetere said:


> That deal certainly wasn't _offered_ to me - I had to work for it! I think they started at $500/mo, I started at $330/mo; back/forth, back/forth... Landed at the deal above.


Oh yeah, I went the distance with 4 different dealers. Best I could do was something like $550 a month, even working the last week of December month-end year-end angle. VW’s lease terms on the Tiguan were just not good at the time. I think the dealerships really wanted to move a unit but just couldn’t hit what I needed with the MF and discount off MSRP VW was offering on their leases.


----------



## Kayser384 (Nov 11, 2019)

*Leasing Advise - Tiguan S no-AWD*

Hey guys,

I was hoping to get some car purchasing/leasing advice. I am currently leasing a 2018 Tiguan S, no AWD. The way I acquired it was not very desirable. I was not very experienced with buying cars or leasing. Unfortunately I did most of my research and learning after I signed. Here’s my story.

I was in a bad relationship at the time, and had a Chrysler 200 convertible. Honestly, I really loved that car but some time had passed (about 2 years) and I did run into some issues with that car. It ended up costing me about the same it would have to lease a nicer car, but I didn’t really have credit at the time. I was convinced to make what appears to be subpar deal with VW to get rid of my Chrysler. I ended up trading it in with about $4,000 upside down. Not ideal, but it was nice to have peace of mind at the very least, and a much bigger and more practical vehicle. This is what I am now paying with VW:

12,000 miles per year, for 4 years, at 435 a month. This includes an about 1,700 down payment, which included transferring my old tag and everything to this car. The car has a wear & tear warranty on it as well. A pretty abysmal deal when compared to the responsible folk at websites like lease hacker, where they do their research. If we’re dividing that loss of $4000 for my previous car, that amounts to about $83 a month, which makes my lease payments about $351. After looking at their other dealers, this does not look so bad when compared to other recent promotions I saw, such as a 299 lease deal flat with no down payment, but for only 7500 miles.

The catch here is that my credit was pretty awful at that time. So, the fact that I was able to drive a modern car for (technically) $351 seemed pretty nice to me. However, the biggest problem is that I leased a car, when I am a very infrequent driver who lives right next to his job. I currently have about 13,000 miles on the car, and I am 18 months into this lease. This is also calculating the fact that about 2,400 miles of this vehicle were used to move to North Carolina. I now want to buy the car, because we don’t use it that often and looks very new, and It almost feels criminal to return this vehicle to VW. It does have the 6-year warranty bumper-to-bumper we would have 4.5 years of left. We have a 6-year old car we bought new and it just reached 50,000 miles – 2013 chevy sonic.

I am driving down this month to negotiate with my dealer in Miami about buying it, or just changing my current plan all-together. After reaching 700+ on my credit I can hopefully apply for better promotions & APR. I also have my fiance as a co-sign, though her credit is not strong. The problem with paying it for the 4 years is that I will be paying approximately 18,400 over the course of 4 years, not including the 4,000 upside down. For a car I won’t be using too often (as in taking advantage of the wear & tear + 12k miles.) Also I would love to have a VW with the cold weather package and remote start. It's getting cold!

What would you guys do? Take the hit and pay it off over the next few years, or try to buy it?


Thanks for reading! I hope everyone's enjoying the start of the holidays.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Ride out the lease then decide whether to buy. The dealer is not involved, you leased from VW Credit, not that specific dealer. If you want to buy it out you would just secure financing and contact VW Credit. But buying out a lease that early is a pretty bad deal. You have to pay all of the remaining lease payments, the residual cost, and fees. 
You can get a buyout quote right on VW Credit’s website. Ours is several thousand higher than what an equivalent used one on the market goes for right now and I expect that to be the case at lease end as well.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Kayser384 said:


> The car has a wear & tear warranty on it as well.
> 
> move to North Carolina. I now want to buy the car
> I am driving down this month to negotiate with my dealer in Miami about buying it, or just changing my current plan all-together.


See if you cancel the wear & tear warranty. Sometimes they are fully refundable or even pro-rated.

And just like socialD said, there's no reason to drive down to Florida to talk to the dealer. They're not involved anymore. You would deal with VW credit, if that's who the lease is thru.

I'm not sure how they hosed you on this deal originally, even with bad credit, but they did somehow and you're just gonna have to suck it up. Buying the lease out won't really solve any problems.
You can log into VW Credit (if that's who the lease is thru) and get a lease payoff quote. Run some numbers (divide the amount by 60 months) to see *roughly* what the payment would be on a 5 year loan, but it probably won't make sense.

OR just see what the value is and try trading it in too (have a dealer buy the lease out--aka they buy it as a used car).


----------



## Kayser384 (Nov 11, 2019)

socialD said:


> Ride out the lease then decide whether to buy. The dealer is not involved, you leased from VW Credit, not that specific dealer. If you want to buy it out you would just secure financing and contact VW Credit. But buying out a lease that early is a pretty bad deal. You have to pay all of the remaining lease payments, the residual cost, and fees.
> You can get a buyout quote right on VW Credit’s website. Ours is several thousand higher than what an equivalent used one on the market goes for right now and I expect that to be the case at lease end as well.





snobrdrdan said:


> See if you cancel the wear & tear warranty. Sometimes they are fully refundable or even pro-rated.
> 
> And just like socialD said, there's no reason to drive down to Florida to talk to the dealer. They're not involved anymore. You would deal with VW credit, if that's who the lease is thru.
> 
> ...



Thank you guys for the advise. I do believe this was quite a learning experience, and I'll do my best to just ride it out. Hopefully I'll get some good numbers in the future on that GLI and I can post them here. For now I'll enjoy my Tiguan and keep my credit as close to 800 when leasing time is over as possible. Hopefully I can snatch a used one with the warranty leftover!


----------



## bendaddyo (Feb 17, 2015)

*what prices did you pay for lease*

have the 2017 passat R lease up in august starting early to plan what im going to do next buy this car or lease something. interested in the tiguan trying to get an idea of what it will cost


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Price could have a pretty large range based off what trim you want seeing how the base MSRP is $24,945 and goes up to $38,795 for the 2020 model year. Might help giving more info.

I did not lease but my monthly payment is $450 for a 2019 Tiguan SEL R-Line.


----------



## bendaddyo (Feb 17, 2015)

*current lease rates*

have you leased recently what are you paying i have a passat coming due in august looking for prices to get an idea whats out there


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

Just leased a 2020 Tiguan SE 4MOTION w/ panoramic sunroof option. ~ $30k sticker. $0 down (sign & drive) $419.00 per month @ 20k miles per year (60,000 total lease miles)

this is a very high mileage lease as i drive a ton of miles per year for work. a Normal lease is 12k per year, with the standard "upgrade" at 15k per year. My residual is obviously a lot lower than most, and my depreciation charge per month is obviously a lot higher ... but use this as a baseline comparison for a great deal. You can adjust likely 4% higher residual and adjust for a 15k lease.


----------

